# Valve Recommendations



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have been working on getting all the sprinkler zones and heads all repaired and what not after installing the Rachio G3. Found one valve thats being a real pisser offer and sticking open even after taking it apart and cleaning it out and inspecting the insides. The ones in now i believe are pretty old and cant find a model or brand name on them. I already got the box dug out to put in a new bigger one and figured while i got it all dug out no better time than to replace some valves.

Leaning toward Hunter PGV or Hunter ICV but want to see what others think as i don't know much about sprinkler valves.

Then i see some with and without Flow?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Hunter PGV and ICV valves last up to 10 years, then they need to be removed and replaced. I like the Superior Buckner all brass valves because a $15 seal and gasket kit fixes them when they start leaking in 10 years. Plastic valves might be fixable in 50% of the cases by swapping out the internals and upper half of the valve, but parts are not as common and they are normally had by buying whole new valves. The other 50% of the time, you will have to remove the valves from the line and replace them. If you do go with plastic valves, be they Rainbird or Hunter, I would mount them with union fittings.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just placed an order for two new valves. I'm adding one zone (if the weather helps) this weekend and I'm also adding a master valve. I've been using these hunter with jar top. They are super easy to clean/fix with the top screw design and only $13.

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hunter-Sprinkler-Irrigation-Valve-p/pgv-101jt-mm.htm

I mount them using this on one side:

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Dura-Sprinkler-Valve-Manifold-Parts-p/329-011.htm

And this on the other. This makes replacing them very easy if you ever need to.

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Dura-Sprinkler-Valve-Manifold-Parts-p/335-007.htm


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I like the brass ones, but looked up the price of a few, and out of my budget when this box alone has 4 valves alone.

Didn't know about those cool union style Swivel Pipe Manifold for the valves, gonna have to look for those at my local irrigation shop. My current ones that came with the hose are like those jar top ones..

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Got lucky and found an identical valve of what i already have installed at ewing irrigation supply and fixed my issue without having to glue in a new one, bought a Hunter PGV for the shelf.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I used the Greendoc method a couple of weeks ago when the solenoid from a 19 year old Weathermatic Silver Bullet valve decided to blow out and create a water volcano.  I bought a new valve on ebay for $18 and used all of the parts except the bottom half to rebuild the old one. I also added a couple more to my parts stash since I have 6-7 more old ones that are just as likely to fail.


----------

